# Calculating arrow weight



## Don0946 (May 30, 2008)

I usually just multiply the grains per inch times the arrow length and then add 150-160 grains to that figure. For me that means the addition of 100 grains for the tip and 50-60 for the vanes, nock and insert.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

jns42294 said:


> Looking at Easton's arrow chart it shows 2512's @ 29" only weighing 299 grns.
> and listed as light even compared to a lot of carbons.
> I shot these out of my old bow.
> I've purchased a new Katera XL @ 29" 70 lbs with 100 grn points. Shooting a fuse drop away rest and I'm getting 249fps out of it. Come to find out...what the arrow chart doesn't calculate is the weight of inserts and such. My arrows actually weigh 541 grains !!
> I know the easton FMJ's are listed as weighing 328 grns @ 29" but the end weight with everything else being the same...(point weight fletch etc. ) They end up weighing less. How is that?? How can I figure the true weight of an arrow before I actually purcahse a dozen??....not just the empty shaft weight.:sad:




www.pinwheelsoftware.com

You can download the shaft selector version of the software
for $10.

The software will help you figure out the total weight
of arrows, and what size of arrow, length of arrow,
what point weight, what vanes, 
will work out best for your bow.

It's all pull down menus. Pretty easy to use.


----------



## RNO (Jan 13, 2007)

You may or may not know jns42294, but N&B's word is gospel around AT and I'll probably be condemned for tossing this in here. 

Here are 2 links to calculate your arrow for free. You can always spend the $10 later. :wink:


http://home.att.net/~sajackson/arrow_xx75.html

http://home.att.net/~sajackson/arrow_xx78.html

Are they as good as pinwheel? I don't know I don't have it. 

This next one is the main site for you 2 look over. 

http://home.att.net/~sajackson/archery.html


----------



## jns42294 (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info . I'll give it a try.


----------

